# 2009 Nsw Xmas In July Case Swap



## Josh (4/4/09)

Since there's no thread yet, this is it. 

RetsamHsam has offered to host.

As usual the standard rules apply:

1. You will supply 28 bottles of your finest hand crafted to be delivered to a designated drop off point to be determined. There will be drop off points in yet to be determined locations.
2. The bottle shall be either 750 or 800ml tallies. Screwtops are acceptable. NO CHAMPAGNE BOTTLES OR PET!
3. Your contribution shall be delivered to the drop off point in milk crates which aid in easy sorting.
4. The places will be limited to the first 28 who register their interest. If there are any extra, then there will be an alternate list opened. If you decide to put your name in now and due to unforseen circumstances have to withdraw close to the swap date, it is your responsibility to find a replacement, otherwise it will be pins in voodoo dolls for 30 days
5. The date for the swap will be determined by the end of June, but it will suit the host and most swappers.

:beerbang: 

1. Josh
2. RetsamHsam
3. 
4. Fatgodzilla


----------



## Gulpa (4/4/09)

Since there's no thread yet, this is it. 

RetsamHsam has offered to host.

As usual the standard rules apply:

1. You will supply 28 bottles of your finest hand crafted to be delivered to a designated drop off point to be determined. There will be drop off points in yet to be determined locations.
2. The bottle shall be either 750 or 800ml tallies. Screwtops are acceptable. NO CHAMPAGNE BOTTLES OR PET!
3. Your contribution shall be delivered to the drop off point in milk crates which aid in easy sorting.
4. The places will be limited to the first 28 who register their interest. If there are any extra, then there will be an alternate list opened. If you decide to put your name in now and due to unforseen circumstances have to withdraw close to the swap date, it is your responsibility to find a replacement, otherwise it will be pins in voodoo dolls for 30 days
5. The date for the swap will be determined by the end of June, but it will suit the host and most swappers.

:beerbang: 

1. Josh
2. RetsamHsam
3. 
4. Fatgodzilla
5. Gulpa


Geez that was quick.  

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Muggus (4/4/09)

Josh said:


> Since there's no thread yet, this is it.
> 
> RetsamHsam has offered to host.
> 
> ...


----------



## nifty (4/4/09)

I'm keen to go again, cheers -

1. Josh
2. RetsamHsam
3. Muggus (is there a reason number 3 is empty!?)
4. Fatgodzilla
5. Gulpa
6. nifty


----------



## Bizier (4/4/09)

1. Josh
2. RetsamHsam
3. Muggus (I think numbers flowed over from today's swap)
4. Fatgodzilla
5. Gulpa
6. nifty
7. Bizier


----------



## Cortez The Killer (4/4/09)

1. Josh
2. RetsamHsam
3. Muggus (I think numbers flowed over from today's swap)
4. Fatgodzilla
5. Gulpa
6. nifty
7. Bizier 
8. Cortez The Killer


----------



## Cortez The Killer (4/4/09)

Wiki created

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=82

Please add your name to the wiki

Cheers


----------



## Fatgodzilla (5/4/09)

Muggus said:


> Hahaha You guys are keen! Just completed one swap and now you want another...I love it!
> 
> I actually thought about this the other day and was of the oppinion that no-one could possibly consider 3 swaps in the space of the year...but here we are!




We aint wimps Michael !  



Talked RetsamHsam into hosting the next swap at his place as he has a large garage and a newborm baby whose head will need wetting ! He's at Colyton which is close to where we had the Easter swap - I think we might use that site again in the future ! Difference this time around may be we have a brew day so we can smell mashing / boiling wort while drinking. If we go mega, I'm sure the ISB can be bribed to loan the gear for by greasing a palm or two. Second idea was we do a BIAB demonstration on the day. I'm sure we can organise the gear and I'd love to see it done. The host can keep the wort. It will also depend if Damo has somewhere to hang a bag from in his shed !


For the record, we have decided that in all case swaps, I want to be number 4 and as Josh seems to start each thread, he is number 1. Pretty simple eh !


Paraphrasing Roy & HG, "When too many case swaps is never enough ..............."



REMEMBER - GO TO THE "ARTICLES" AREA ABOVE TO ADD YOUR NAME TO THE LIST


----------



## RetsamHsam (6/4/09)

I don't think I had even made it home on saturday by the time this thread had started up.

Looks like my name is already on the list.. Thanks Josh!!


----------



## RetsamHsam (6/4/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> It will also depend if Damo has somewhere to hang a bag from in his shed !



We should be able to find somewhere..


----------



## RetsamHsam (7/4/09)

1. Josh
2. RetsamHsam "ESB of Some Sort"
3. Muggus
4. Fatgodzilla "Big Red Dingo Ale"
5. Gulpa
6. nifty
7. Bizier
8. Cortez The Killer
9. Thommo
10. Grantw
11. Insight
12. Stuster
13.
14.
15.Syd_03


----------



## Muggus (7/4/09)

> 4. Fatgodzilla "Big Red Dingo Ale"


Scared to know what the secret ingredient in this one is Fatz!


----------



## RetsamHsam (7/4/09)

Needs more Dog!!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/4/09)

Muggus said:


> Scared to know what the secret ingredient in this one is Fatz!



Every drinker knows about "the hair of the dog". 

Be afraid, be very afraid !


----------



## tdack (9/4/09)

OK, I'm in again, that is if my Easter swap beer doesn't get fed to the pigs...

Now, I just have to find something to brew between now and then that will be of a suitable standard.

Lucky #13 again too!


----------



## RetsamHsam (16/4/09)

Is there any more interest in this or is it going to be a 'Pint sized' swap like the easter one?


----------



## Stuster (16/4/09)

Makes it easier to brew and bottle if it's a smaller swap. It'll be quality not quantity.


----------



## monkeybusiness (17/4/09)

1. Josh
2. RetsamHsam "ESB of Some Sort"
3. Muggus
4. Fatgodzilla "Big Red Dingo Ale"
5. Gulpa
6. nifty
7. Bizier
8. Cortez The Killer
9. Thommo
10. Grantw
11. Insight
12. Stuster
13.Troy Dack
14.Monkeybusiness
15.Syd_03

Aaah, the lure of the swap she be too great to resist.

If we don't get the numbers for a full two case swap I'll drop to a reserve if necessary to keep it to the 14 bottles.


----------



## tdack (17/4/09)

monkeybusiness said:


> Aaah, the lure of the swap she be too great to resist.
> 
> If we don't get the numbers for a full two case swap I'll drop to a reserve if necessary to keep it to the 14 bottles.



It wasn't an even case for the Easter Swap and I don't think anybody was terribly put out by that. From memory those that brought along the extras from their swap batch did some extra swaps on the side, so everyone went away happy.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (17/4/09)

monkeybusiness said:


> 1. Josh
> 2. RetsamHsam "ESB of Some Sort"
> 3. Muggus
> 4. Fatgodzilla "Big Red Dingo Ale"
> ...



Numbers not the problem. I came up with just under two cases and went home with just under two cases - that side bar swap was a good idea eh ! Can't see why we can't do it again ! Stu got the quality bit right, the names here represent some of the best brewers in NSW and a high standard has been set B) Could do with a few more souls though !

On the day, I was thinking we should have a "demo brew". My first thoughts was like at Barl's place with a mega brew and cubes going home, but I think that's a bit too much effort for the day. Second thoughts are along the lines of brewing something different - I thought a BIAB using "different" ingredients such as polenta or rice and hop hop flowers etc. Stuff most of us read about but probably don't use (regularly) RetsamHsam can keep the wort and ferment it, maybe saving a bottle for all who attend at the next swap (though if it was me I'd say it was infected and I had to throw it out and keep all for myself)  .


Anyway, we'll decide that one a little later


----------



## chappo1970 (17/4/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> ...Stu got the quality bit right, the names here represent some of the best brewers in NSW and a high standard has been set...



Well up until you got involved in the swap that is FatzG! ROFL! :lol: 

Bucket of this, handful of that, splash of this??? Or wait is that PoMo? Tehehehe!!!!

Luv Chappo!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (17/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Well up until you got involved in the swap that is FatzG! ROFL! :lol:
> 
> Bucket of this, handful of that, splash of this??? Or wait is that PoMo? Tehehehe!!!!
> 
> Luv Chappo!




Don't forget the raisins.


----------



## Vitalstatistix (17/4/09)

1. Josh
2. RetsamHsam
3. Muggus
4. Fatgodzilla "Big Red Dingo Ale" 
5. Gulpa
6. nifty
7. Bizier
8. Cortez The Killer
9. Thommo
10. Grantw
11. Insight
12. Stuster
13. Troy Dack (lucky 13 again!)
14.Monkeybusiness
15.Syd_03
16. andrew.gaul


I'm in. Don't know how this works, but sounds good.


ROCK!


----------



## jonw (17/4/09)

1. Josh
2. RetsamHsam
3. Muggus
4. Fatgodzilla "Big Red Dingo Ale" 
5. Gulpa
6. nifty
7. Bizier
8. Cortez The Killer
9. Thommo
10. Grantw
11. Insight
12. Stuster
13. Troy Dack (lucky 13 again!)
14.Monkeybusiness
15.Syd_03
16. andrew.gaul
17. jonw


----------



## jonw (17/4/09)

1. Josh
2. RetsamHsam
3. Muggus
4. Fatgodzilla "Big Red Dingo Ale" 
5. Gulpa
6. nifty
7. Bizier
8. Cortez The Killer
9. Thommo
10. Grantw
11. Insight
12. Stuster
13. Troy Dack (lucky 13 again!)
14.Monkeybusiness
15.Syd_03
16. andrew.gaul
17. jonw
18. crozdog


----------



## Cortez The Killer (27/4/09)

Just bumping this one

Still plenty of time to get a brew down

Wiki here http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=82

Are we any closer to a swap date?

Cheers


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/4/09)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Just bumping this one
> 
> Still plenty of time to get a brew down
> 
> ...




Waiting for the host's missus to have her baby. Then we can plan the day. Otherwise we may have to hold the case swap in a maternity ward !


----------



## RetsamHsam (28/4/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Waiting for the host's missus to have her baby. Then we can plan the day. Otherwise we may have to hold the case swap in a maternity ward !



I'm thinking the 25th of July will be the date, we should be well and truly out of hospital by then!! Does this work for everyone?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/4/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> I'm thinking the 25th of July will be the date, we should be well and truly out of hospital by then!! Does this work for everyone?



Bugger what people think .. pencil it in !!

That said we might find a few things later on that will completely rule out this date.

But its a great start !


----------



## chappo1970 (28/4/09)

Geez you buggers are weirdo's

No Sheep

No Chickens

No Ducks

No livestock to speak of...

What do you do at a case swap????


----------



## RetsamHsam (28/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Geez you buggers are weirdo's
> 
> No Sheep
> 
> ...



Well now that you mention it, I was planning afew party games for my unexpecting guests...

I'm thinking something along the lines of, some background music which could stop at any time, passing a newborn baby around, and someone unwrapping a sh**ty nappy!!

Flights are only about $80 from Bris to Syd you should make the trip down, this is one game you won't want to miss.

Oh and we might swap some beer :icon_cheers:


----------



## Josh (29/4/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> I'm thinking the 25th of July will be the date, we should be well and truly out of hospital by then!! Does this work for everyone?


I'll be snowboarding in NZ that week. But don't let me stop you all.

Drop off and pick up will be easy to manage direct to RetsamHsam's place I'd imagine.

As long as it's before 12August I'm happy... fly to Europe for 2.5 months.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (29/4/09)

Birthday weekend here :unsure: 

Might be able to swing past and then head into the big smoke 

Will need to check with SWMBO

Cheers


----------



## barls (11/5/09)

im in
1. Josh
2. RetsamHsam
3. Muggus
4. Fatgodzilla "Big Red Dingo Ale" 
5. Gulpa
6. nifty
7. Bizier
8. Cortez The Killer
9. Thommo
10. Grantw
11. Insight
12. Stuster
13. Troy Dack (lucky 13 again!)
14.Monkeybusiness
15.Syd_03
16. andrew.gaul
17. jonw
18. crozdog
19. barls


----------



## white.grant (11/5/09)

Welcome back Barls, how was Belgium?

cheers

grant


----------



## barls (11/5/09)

great, ill be putting up pics soon i think the final count was 50 bottles.


----------



## Weizguy (11/5/09)

Schooey, Tony, trip from Newie?

Otherwise, I'm not in.

If I have some Newie support, I'm in for a Ruination clone (it'll knock ya socks off). Trent will confirm.

Seth


----------



## davelovesbeer (13/5/09)

Count me in, but I'm too dumb to work out the wiki.

I type my name in, then what do I do to make it stay there?


----------



## gibbocore (13/5/09)

is there a spot for one more?


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (13/5/09)

I'm keen as long as the date is set after the 17th of Jul - I'm O.S. until then. (i.e. in the last two weeks of July, so the 25th is fine with me).


----------



## gibbocore (13/5/09)

Added my name to the wiki.

Will be brewing a Trans Pacific IPA


----------



## RetsamHsam (14/5/09)

Looks like places are filling up fast, if we get the Novocastrians on board there will only be three places left to fill


----------



## davelovesbeer (18/5/09)

Sorry guys. Just found out I will not be around for July, so will have to miss out on this one

Bummer. I think I have removed my name from the wiki correctly.


----------



## white.grant (18/5/09)

The Belgian Golden Strong was fermenting away happily this morning after pitching a 1.5l starter of WY1388 last night. 

I am praying to the gods of attenuation now for their blessings.

cheers

grant


----------



## Insight (26/5/09)

Giving this an evening *bump*. A few slots left, and enough time to get something in the fermenter.

Think I'll be brewing a Rauchweizen. Watch out FGZ!


----------



## Muggus (26/5/09)

Insight said:


> Think I'll be brewing a Rauchweizen. Watch out FGZ!


Yum! Good to see something different.

I'm doing something BIG this year (yes, i'm well aware i haven't submitted anything less that 6% thus far).
Jake The Muss Imperial Pilsner. Plenty of NZ hop goodness, with enough strength to encourage* domestic violence...







*Please note: To violence against women, Mugs Brewery says no!


----------



## barls (26/5/09)

im brewing mine this weekend depending on how the week goes will determine what i brew as im looking at ether smoked brown ale or a blonde of some sort
might even go further depending on how i feel.


----------



## Muggus (26/5/09)

barls said:


> im brewing mine this weekend depending on how the week goes will determine what i brew as im looking at ether smoked brown ale or a blonde of some sort
> might even go further depending on how i feel.


By "go further", you mean add some fruit into it for FGZ's sake? :lol:


----------



## barls (26/5/09)

maybe or honey?
how does he feel about honey beers?
hell i just might make a fruit beer just for him!!!!


----------



## Muggus (26/5/09)

barls said:


> maybe or honey?
> how does he feel about honey beers?
> hell i just might make a fruit beer just for him!!!!


Sounds good! Variety is the spice of life...

I'm all for braggots/meads/ciders/perrys/ginger beers/sakes/sahti/pLambics in caseswaps. You just might scare a few other folk!


----------



## barls (26/5/09)

i might do a braggot for the christmas swap if i start soon.
i was thinking the honey ginger beer i make but not sure


----------



## Muggus (26/5/09)

barls said:


> i was thinking the honey ginger beer i make but not sure


That certainly was tasty stuff! :icon_drool2:


----------



## barls (26/5/09)

yes it was, was it the grain version you tried?


----------



## Muggus (26/5/09)

I think so?
You had it on tap at the Xmas Caseswap last year.


----------



## barls (26/5/09)

yeah thats the 1 its still running. got a second keg sitting in the front room.


----------



## white.grant (26/5/09)

I just tucked the bsa in for the night, I've been winding the ferm temp up every day for the last week and hit 27c yester-evening. The aroma from the fermentation fridge is quite something, and it's nearly done. Gotto love brewing....
cheers

grant


----------



## Stuster (26/5/09)

Hmm, got to get going and brew something for this. I've been far too busy to get anything brewed, but should have something going at the end of next week. Might be something lower gravity which should help to balance out some of the hefty Belgians. Tempted to make a mild and have some fresh 1026 slurry in the fridge. Or maybe a southern brown, or.... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bizier (26/5/09)

I was also considering a mild (even with 1026), or a galaxy pale, or another IPA... decisions decisions.
Any preferences? If I do go IPA, it is going to be a 90min one this time.


----------



## Gulpa (26/5/09)

Looking forward to everyones beers. I put down a US Porter on the weekend and its coming along nicely.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Josh (27/5/09)

I might do a large (1.5x) batch of Saison using the Saison Dupont yeast from the bottle.

Anyone got any advice re: re-using that yeast? Have added it to 500ml flask... it'll be ready for the 3L flask tomorrow after I pitch my Cali Common.

Am also thinking I'll make some rock candy like the last Saison I made.


----------



## RetsamHsam (27/5/09)

Bizier said:


> Any preferences? If I do go IPA, it is going to be a 90min one this time.



Why settle for 90min when you could go 120min

*120 Minute IPA*

Too extreme to be called beer? Brewed to a colossal 45-degree plato, boiled for a full 2 hours while being continuously hopped with high-alpha American hops, then dry-hopped daily in the fermenter for a month & aged for nother month on whole-leaf hops!!! Our 120 Minute I.P.A. is by far the biggest I.P.A. ever brewed! At 20% abv and 120 ibus you can see why we call this beer THE HOLY GRAIL for hopheads!


----------



## Cortez The Killer (27/5/09)

I've started a pack of 1084 Irish Ale on a Dry Stout

Anyone got any suggestions as to what I should make with it for the case swap?

Cheers


----------



## Bizier (27/5/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> Why settle for 90min when you could go 120min



I was just throwing it out there because people said that the last one was bitter, and it was basically all 30min and under.
I am considering using wet hop and an Australian spin an IPA.


----------



## gibbocore (27/5/09)

barls said:


> i was thinking the honey ginger beer i make but not sure


Mate do you have a recipe for this or is it secret squirrel business?


----------



## barls (27/5/09)

gibbocore said:


> Mate do you have a recipe for this or is it secret squirrel business?


it depends the basic version or the grain version im still tweeking.

ill share the recipe after i brew it, well one of them.
that settles that its the honey ginger beer for the swap.
any objections?????


----------



## Josh (27/5/09)

barls said:


> it depends the basic version or the grain version im still tweeking.
> 
> ill share the recipe after i brew it, well one of them.
> that settles that its the honey ginger beer for the swap.
> any objections?????


Nope, looking forward to the recipe also.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (27/5/09)

I'm in. :icon_drunk: 
No stouts or beers that need months to age this time, I promise.

DK


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/5/09)

barls said:


> it depends the basic version or the grain version im still tweeking.
> 
> ill share the recipe after i brew it, well one of them.
> that settles that its the honey ginger beer for the swap.
> any objections?????




I guess since neither honey or ginger qualify as a fruit, I best keep mum on this subject .......... but I'll be watching you Barls h34r: 

Better get moving on my brew .. probably a scottish ale ..


----------



## barls (1/6/09)

damn my front room is smelling gingery. ive got a double batch of my honey ginger bubbling away nicely


----------



## Gulpa (2/6/09)

Damn AG Dark beer jinx. My porter is stuck at 1.030 and is resisting attempts to restart. Not happy.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## gibbocore (2/6/09)

all my brew gear is currently getting a soaking in sodium percarb atm in prep for a batch tomorrow or thursday.


----------



## Muggus (2/6/09)

Jake the Muss is bubbling away ferociously as we speak, and smelling amazing, but i'm throwing up the idea of making a backup beer for the swap.
Perhaps an American Brown ale or hoppy red ale. Something with plenty of hops...


----------



## Fatgodzilla (2/6/09)

Muggus said:


> Jake the Muss is bubbling away ferociously as we speak, and smelling amazing, but i'm throwing up the idea of making a backup beer for the swap.
> Perhaps an American Brown ale or hoppy red ale. Something with plenty of hops...




If not a backup beer, some for a side bar swap ?

I've got the kolsch down as a first serious case swap effort ..with a Caledonian Ale planned real soon for either me or you !


----------



## Cortez The Killer (3/6/09)

Timer set to start heating at 5.15 this evening 

Hopefully be mashing in at 6 when I get home from work

Scottish 80\- 

Cheers


----------



## Gulpa (3/6/09)

Muggus said:


> Jake the Muss is bubbling away ferociously as we speak, and smelling amazing, but i'm throwing up the idea of making a backup beer for the swap.
> Perhaps an American Brown ale or hoppy red ale. Something with plenty of hops...



Im looking at a back-up now as well. 3rd attempt at rousing my US Porter failed last night. Ill pitch some more yeast tonight in my final attempt to get this going again.

Plenty of time for a backup. For some reason I was thinking the swap was the end of june not end of july. Something simple but tasty. Not dark.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## white.grant (3/6/09)

Fermentation proceeding apace down here Gulpa, checked the golden strong just now and it's sitting at 1008. Sample tasting fine :icon_drunk: 
cheers

grant


----------



## Gulpa (3/6/09)

Grantw said:


> Fermentation proceeding apace down here Gulpa, checked the golden strong just now and it's sitting at 1008. Sample tasting fine :icon_drunk:
> cheers
> 
> grant



Looking forward to trying yours, Grant. Just make sure there is enough left to swap :icon_cheers: . 

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## tdack (3/6/09)

I have the house to myself on the long weekend, so I'll be brewing away feverishly.

I've got a Dr Smurto's Golden sitting in a cube waiting to go, but I've also got a couple of empty kegs. I think Saturday will be a three brew day, after a visit to the LHBS for some more supplies


----------



## Muggus (8/6/09)

I've totally changed my mind with my swap beer.
Because i'm so happy with how the brewing went on Saturday, i'm submitting Imonab Oat Brown Ale.
American-style brown ale brewed with home-baked wheat and oats, and plenty of NZ hops. Something a bit different from an IPA, but still plenty hoppy.


----------



## white.grant (8/6/09)

Muggus said:


> I've totally changed my mind with my swap beer.
> Because i'm so happy with how the brewing went on Saturday, i'm submitting Imonab Oat Brown Ale.
> American-style brown ale brewed with home-baked wheat and oats, and plenty of NZ hops. Something a bit different from an IPA, but still plenty hoppy.



Sounds delicious Muggus, what was the process with the wheat and oats?

cheers

grant


----------



## Muggus (8/6/09)

Grantw said:


> Sounds delicious Muggus, what was the process with the wheat and oats?
> 
> cheers
> 
> grant


Pretty simple.
Put then on a tray in oven at 180 degrees for a half hour. Turn out golden brown (I was tempted to go longer), but smelled really nice, almost like Anzac cookies.


----------



## barls (8/6/09)

sounds good mugus. look forward to trying it.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (9/6/09)

Still 7 spaces left on this one and plenty of time to brew!

Add your name to the wiki - http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=82 - you know you want to!


----------



## Cortez The Killer (9/6/09)

So is the 25th of July locked in? 

Cheers


----------



## Fatgodzilla (9/6/09)

Cortez The Killer said:


> So is the 25th of July locked in?
> 
> Cheers




Retsamhsam has final say as its at his place, but yes, as best we can say today, the date is locked in.


----------



## gruntus (9/6/09)

I'm up for it. 

Only 1 issue.....my wife is due on the 25th.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/6/09)

Gruntus said:


> I'm up for it.
> 
> Only 1 issue.....my wife is due on the 25th.




Then I guess you may need someone to collect your beer and return with ours ! Wishing all goes well !

Good luck ! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Gulpa (10/6/09)

Gruntus said:


> I'm up for it.
> 
> Only 1 issue.....my wife is due on the 25th.



Glad you came aboard, Grant. If you can find anyone closer, I can take it to the swap for you.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Gulpa (10/6/09)

Im changing my entry to an US Amber Ale. Fourth attempt at rousing my Porter failed, still sitting at 1.030. Now have to work out what to do with 45L of failure :unsure: . I might bottle it unprimed and save it for the Xmas swap :lol: .

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Stuster (10/6/09)

Gulpa said:


> Im changing my entry to an US Amber Ale. Fourth attempt at rousing my Porter failed, still sitting at 1.030. Now have to work out what to do with 45L of failure :unsure: .



Time for some brett. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Gulpa (10/6/09)

Stuster said:


> Time for some brett. :icon_drool2:



I thought about that but I dont want to infect my brewery :icon_cheers: .


----------



## crozdog (10/6/09)

It is with deepest regret that i have to announce my withdrawl from this fine event for the 1st time in several years. 

Unfortunately work commitments have seen me working most weekends this year which has severely hindered my brewing efforts. In addition I'm off overseas in 2 weeks & won't be back until the swap. I don't have the time to ferment & bottle & provide the love a decent brew requires for a swap - & I don't want to send you guys anything sub-standard  

Sorry fellas - enjoy the case.

Anyone know of decent brews available in Thailand?


----------



## Stuster (10/6/09)

Shame about that, croz, but I knew it was going to be touch and go with all the work you've been doing. Well, I guess the pain of missing out might fade while you are lazing on a yacht off the Thai coast, hey. <_< :super: 

And if that doesn't work, this definitely will.


----------



## syd_03 (10/6/09)

I can grab your swaps for you Gruntus, I drive past Elanora to work every day.


----------



## gruntus (10/6/09)

Gulpa said:


> Glad you came aboard, Grant. If you can find anyone closer, I can take it to the swap for you.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew.





syd_03 said:


> I can grab your swaps for you Gruntus, I drive past Elanora to work every day.



Thanks for the offer guys

I'm still hoping my wife will let me out for the day....I have already been to 2 births before but I have never been to a case swap


----------



## tdack (10/6/09)

I'm still trying to decide what to put in the swap, the Belgian that is brewing away at the moment is tasting good out of the sample tube, but so is the Pale Ale. With the weather nice and chilly my temps have been staying around the 16-17 mark.
I'll decide after I cube them for a week and see which clears up the best, and which one tastes the best 



Gruntus said:


> Thanks for the offer guys
> 
> I'm still hoping my wife will let me out for the day....I have already been to 2 births before but I have never been to a case swap



Good luck selling that one!

I'm just down the road a bit in Frenchs Forest, so happy to transport too if required.


----------



## barls (11/6/09)

hopefully will be bottling this on the weekend if the krausen has fallen.


----------



## white.grant (11/6/09)

Me too Barls. I would have been bottling tonight but it's too fookin cold in the shed.


----------



## Stuster (11/6/09)

Looks like I'm going to enter a Southern English Brown in the case. Nearly done now and tasting good. Should be really ready to roll by the end of next month.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (12/6/09)

crozdog said:


> It is with deepest regret that i have to announce my withdrawl from this fine event for the 1st time in several years.




Our loss and we feel your pain ! Fancy not having time to brew ... crickey - I get withdrawal pains if I don't do SOMETHING brewing related every day ! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Josh (12/6/09)

I bottled my Mash Paddle Belgian Pale Ale last night. Tastes great, so I might do another one of those for the swap. I would have just put that one in, but I only got 28 bottles out of it. This time I might step up the volume to 40L so I will have a few for myself as well.


----------



## white.grant (13/6/09)

Just back in from the brewery and the Golden strong is bottled. Finished up at 1006 for 8.1% ABV. This one should be ready to drink by the 25th July.

I now also have 700ml of lovely yeast slurry. Might get another golden strong ale going next week. 

cheers

grant


----------



## Cortez The Killer (14/6/09)

Unfortunately the Scottish Ale has given up the ghost

Will be brewing a replacement beer this week

Probably with 1084 again

Cheers



Cortez The Killer said:


> Timer set to start heating at 5.15 this evening
> 
> Hopefully be mashing in at 6 when I get home from work
> 
> ...


----------



## Gulpa (14/6/09)

Replacement beer when down on Friday night. Bubbling away nicely now. Smells nice. 

cheers
Andrew


----------



## gruntus (14/6/09)

Troy Dack said:


> Good luck selling that one!
> 
> I'm just down the road a bit in Frenchs Forest, so happy to transport too if required.



Thanks for the offer.....found out on Thursday that the doctor has scheduled the birth for July 31st......weeheey.


----------



## gibbocore (17/6/09)

Hey guy's what happens if we don't get 28 people, do i still need 2 glass longies?
I ask cause i'm short about 4 longknecks and am deciding whether or not to get any more.


----------



## Stuster (17/6/09)

I guess we'll just swap fewer bottles, gibbocore. Sounds like you should be ok.


----------



## gibbocore (17/6/09)

whoo hoo, i can bottle this weekend then and put leftovers in PET.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (17/6/09)

gibbocore said:


> whoo hoo, i can bottle this weekend then.




Don't forget if you have some "extras" or other brews, we have the famous "SIDE BAR SWAP" ! Bring along and swap - that way you should still go home with two full milk crates . Worked well last time, can't see why not again !


----------



## gibbocore (17/6/09)

yeah cool, i mainly bottle my leftovers in PET though.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (17/6/09)

gibbocore said:


> yeah cool, i mainly bottle my leftovers in PET though.




Tell you what, I've got some brews in Coopers PET bottles, bring a few and we'll swap them ! (Or you talking soft drink bottle PETs ?)


----------



## gibbocore (17/6/09)

yeah the brown coopers 740ml ones.

Sounds the goods mate!


----------



## barls (18/6/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Don't forget if you have some "extras" or other brews, we have the famous "SIDE BAR SWAP" ! Bring along and swap - that way you should still go home with two full milk crates . Worked well last time, can't see why not again !


whos in for the side swap? i got what should be a nice dark mild that i just bottled.


----------



## white.grant (18/6/09)

I've got a few for side swapping as well


----------



## barls (18/6/09)

bugger that reminds me ive still got to bottle the honey ginger im swapping


----------



## RetsamHsam (19/6/09)

Looks like my swap beer will be a doppelbock.. 

I'll also be in on the side swap, although I haven't been bottling much lately so I will have to see what I have laying around.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (20/6/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> Looks like my swap beer will be a doppelbock..
> 
> I'll also be in on the side swap, although I haven't been bottling much lately so I will have to see what I have laying around.




Just put a 25l cube of kolsch in the lagering fridge for a month before bottleing just prior to the show. Tastes okay at this stage.

Will do a large batch of aussie ale tomorrow with Galaxy and POR as the first backup.


----------



## barls (20/6/09)

hey fatz ive changed my mind and im going to put in a fruit beer just for you it will be the one with the star just for you.


----------



## Weizguy (20/6/09)

barls said:


> hey fatz ive changed my mind and im going to put in a fruit beer just for you it will be the one with the star just for you.


Is it a kiwfruit beer? They're cheap atm.

Oh, maybe you're just teasing "fg". I'm sure I promised him a bottle of passionfuit blonde when I make one soon.

Les (I had to ask, OK?)


----------



## barls (20/6/09)

i was thinking mandarin as ive got a tree full.
as for teasing fg maybe, maybe not. we will only find out on the day.


----------



## Bizier (20/6/09)

I know it is late, but I am formulating my recipe tonight... Looking like another US IPA, but with some homegrown wet hops this time.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/6/09)

barls said:


> i was thinking mandarin as ive got a tree full.
> as for teasing fg maybe, maybe not. we will only find out on the day.




Happy to take one of your mandarin beers at rhe side bar swap ... I'll give you a beer with real malt and hop flavour so you can see that there are real beers out there  




> Oh, maybe you're just teasing "fg". I'm sure I promised him a bottle of passionfuit blonde when I make one soon.



Waiting, always waiting ...............  




> I know it is late, but I am formulating my recipe tonight... Looking like another US IPA, but with some homegrown wet hops this time.



I can hear the self appointed case swap nazi loosening the vocal cords .......................... h34r:


----------



## Bizier (21/6/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> I can hear the self appointed case swap nazi loosening the vocal cords .......................... h34r:



Those anti-semitic vocal cords are about to be liberally coated in both domestic and imported humulene.


----------



## barls (21/6/09)

right one mandarin for fatz,
ill bring a bottle to try on the day as well.


----------



## barls (21/6/09)

ok just finished bottling the honey ginger, whats the final numbers at this stage cause ive looked at the wiki and came up with 21. is this right?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/6/09)

barls said:


> ok just finished bottling the honey ginger, whats the final numbers at this stage cause ive looked at the wiki and came up with 21. is this right?




Rely on 22 .. one just in case a new swapper arrives, reality will be 20 cos 1 always drops out late. Hope you have 24 beers (one to taste in a few weeks and one to leave for when the tastings come in .. something to re visit and say .. yes , I see where you are coming from ..)


----------



## barls (21/6/09)

thats fine it was a double batch ending up with 50 odd bottles. plus it currently on tap and a spare keg waiting to be tapped.
hows yours going?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/6/09)

barls said:


> thats fine it was a double batch ending up with 50 odd bottles. plus it currently on tap and a spare keg waiting to be tapped.
> hows yours going?




I'm listening to the kolsh lagering away saying "I'm cold ... isn't it nice"


----------



## barls (21/6/09)

hmmm kolsh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/6/09)

barls said:


> hmmm kolsh. looking forward to it.




proof will be in the pudding as they say. I love the flavours the kolsch yeast bring to what's probably a pilsener grain bill (more complex if I can say that) - doubt its anything like they serve in Cologne but I like it !


----------



## barls (21/6/09)

didnt get a kolsh while in germany so it will be the first in a while.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/6/09)

barls said:


> didnt get a kolsh while in germany so it will be the first in a while.




didn't know submarines went up the Danube !


----------



## barls (21/6/09)

no they dont but theres a plane. actually doing the figures on the honey ginger and it looks like its a mid strength coming in at 3% abw and 3.8% abv. still tastes good got the seal of approval from swmbo


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/6/09)

barls said:


> no they dont but theres a plane. actually doing the figures on the honey ginger and it looks like its a mid strength coming in at 3% abw and 3.8% abv. still tastes good got the seal of approval from swmbo




The Navy should stay on the water ! 

Bring two bottles of your HG for me .. one to criticize publically and the other to savour quietly without judgment !


----------



## barls (21/6/09)

ok i will only if i get 2 from you. also i wont post the pm about how much you loved the raspberry wheat and how you asked for the recipe :blink: :blink:


----------



## Josh (21/6/09)

Looking forward to your Kolsch in late October FGZ.

I'm tossing up between an Oktoberfest and a Golden Strong Ale, both fermenting now. Best tasting gets the nod.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/6/09)

barls said:


> ok i will only if i get 2 from you. also i wont post the pm about how much you loved the raspberry wheat and how you asked for the recipe :blink: :blink:




Hey, I said don't marry her, I was man enough for both of us ............................. or was that the other thread :blink: 

I said I enjoyed ONE BOTTLE of the raspberry wheat .. you promised you wouldn't tell 

I think I'll go to bed and cry now 





> I'm tossing up between an Oktoberfest and a Golden Strong Ale, both fermenting now. Best tasting gets the nod




Edit : Drinking an average Irish Red to get rid of the keg .. would prefer either of your brews .. trust me !


----------



## barls (21/6/09)

nite then fatz. ive still got the other keg of that raspberry wheat from last year if you need some beer


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/6/09)

barls said:


> nite then fatz. ive still got the other keg of that raspberry wheat from last year



:icon_cheers:


----------



## white.grant (21/6/09)

Josh said:


> Looking forward to your Kolsch in late October FGZ.
> 
> I'm tossing up between an Oktoberfest and a Golden Strong Ale, both fermenting now. Best tasting gets the nod.



My golden strong is done and bottled ready to go, so in the interests of variety I'd like another taste of your oktoberfest.

cheers

grant


----------



## Bizier (21/6/09)

Josh, I rated your last oktoberfest, so I'd be happy to either compare golden strongs or just enjoy the oktoberfest.


----------



## Josh (22/6/09)

Bizier said:


> Josh, I rated your last oktoberfest, so I'd be happy to either compare golden strongs or just enjoy the oktoberfest.


Different recipe. This one is a bit beefier on the malt. Can't control my ale temps as well as the lagers at the moment so it's looking like the new and improved Oktoberfest will be the one. And the added benefit is you guys can drink it while I'm in Munich :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (23/6/09)

barls said:


> right one mandarin for fatz,
> ill bring a bottle to try on the day as well.




Got some new ones for ya Barls ! From an thread today "ancient brews revisited"



> Now they've had another crack at it, and the result is Chateau Jiahu. In keeping with historic evidence, Dogfish brewers used pre-gelatinised rice flakes, wildflower honey, muscat grapes, barley malt, hawthorn fruit, and chrysanthemum flowers. Sake yeast was used and it was fermented for a month, and the result is a strong beer (8%) which by all accounts is quite smooth and not overly sweet.
> 
> They have also just bottled a brew called Sah'tea, a makeover of a ninth-century Finnish drink. Brewed with rye, the wort was caramelised with white-hot river rocks, then fermented with a German weizen yeast. Juniper berries foraged from the Finnish countryside, and a tea made with black tea, cardamom, cinnamon, ginger, cloves, and black pepper were tossed in.
> 
> And then there's a brew called Theobroma, which translated means "food of the gods". It's a cocoa-based beer born out of chemical analysis of 3200-year-old pottery fragments from the Ulua Valley in Honduras. Dogfish's latest batch of Theobroma was made from a blend of cocoa, honey, and chillies.


----------



## barls (23/6/09)

sounds good mate might have to get a recipe here for them


----------



## white.grant (23/6/09)

There's an interesting video on youtube of how they heated the rocks dropped them into the sahtea. Scary stuff.


----------



## Bizier (28/6/09)

An update:

My two fermenters of IPA are roaring after pitching 24g of US05 each at 3am.
Apparently the (strong) smell is "sappy" according to my GF, which indicates that I have done something OK. I will also be using more hops after this ferments out. The gravity will be lower and the hops higher than last time, and I am not throwing words like imperial or double about, but it is going to be potent nonetheless.

At the moment there is 1.1kg of hops (wet and dry) in the beer.


----------



## RetsamHsam (29/6/09)

Bizier said:


> An update:
> 
> My two fermenters of IPA are roaring after pitching 24g of US05 each at 3am.
> Apparently the (strong) smell is "sappy" according to my GF, which indicates that I have done something OK. I will also be using more hops after this ferments out. The gravity will be lower and the hops higher than last time, and I am not throwing words like imperial or double about, but it is going to be potent nonetheless.
> ...


Holy Crap. 1.1kg of hops! How much of that was wet hop? What is the batch size?


----------



## Insight (29/6/09)

Bizier said:


> An update:
> 
> My two fermenters of IPA are roaring after pitching 24g of US05 each at 3am.
> Apparently the (strong) smell is "sappy" according to my GF, which indicates that I have done something OK. I will also be using more hops after this ferments out. The gravity will be lower and the hops higher than last time, and I am not throwing words like imperial or double about, but it is going to be potent nonetheless.
> ...



Well, my AIPA was brewed yesterday with a measly 300g hops of various breeds and denominations. Will be over 450g by the time the dry-hopping is done. Mine might be considered "balanced" after yours Bizier!


----------



## Cortez The Killer (29/6/09)

IPA's :icon_drool2: 

I'm so looking forward to this swap

Pitched yeast on my Scottish Mark II yesterday

Cheers


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/6/09)

Cortez The Killer said:


> IPA's :icon_drool2:
> 
> I'm so looking forward to this swap
> 
> ...




Are we getting close to a case swap some time next year with a very small range of brews (say 3) ?

eg - choose from an IPA, a dubbell or a robust porter ? (or whatever the choice may be ?) and brew only that ?


----------



## Gulpa (29/6/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Are we getting close to a case swap some time next year with a very small range of brews (say 3) ?
> 
> eg - choose from an IPA, a dubbell or a robust porter ? (or whatever the choice may be ?) and brew only that ?



I think we should keep two annual swaps as brewers choice. However, I would be very interested in a single style swap (or even a series of these). Would be a great learning experience especially if everyone was willing to share recipes.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## white.grant (29/6/09)

Nice idea there Ian, I like the idea of variations on a theme.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/6/09)

Grantw said:


> Nice idea there Ian, I like the idea of variations on a theme.




Well, what do we change ? We have three NSW swaps - how about we keep the half annuals going - Xmas In July & Xmas swap as is and make (say) the Easter swap a specialist swap. Plan in advance so people can get in early. Will start a new thread and get some ideas flowing.


----------



## Muggus (29/6/09)

Got around to FINALLY bottling my entry, the Imonab Oat Brown Ale. 
Quite happy how it turned out, never done anything remotely like it before, and commercial American-style Brown Ales are very hard to come by, but i'm hoping this one will be enough to arouse the taste buds you good AHB folk.
Only problem is I only managed to pump out 26 longies worth... well 27 but the last one resembles a cloudy hop tonic! :wacko: 
If we make the numbers for a full 28, i'll chuck in something else I have on standby...probably a hoppy pale ale.


----------



## Stuster (29/6/09)

I think at this point you're safe with that many longnecks, Muggus.

My southern English brown is bottled and carbing up. I had an early, fairly flat bottle the other day and it tasted pretty good for being in the bottle a week or less.

Only problem now is I can't make the case swap. Again. <_<


----------



## Bizier (29/6/09)

OK, and I owe you a carbed mild Stu. I will have to give this to your representative.

Rets: My IPA was over 900g so far wet... which is a large portion, so perhaps mine will be the milder of the two. I will be chucking a bunch more in post ferment for some wet goodness. Batch is 46L and an approx 1.078 (*ahem!*).


----------



## Stuster (29/6/09)

Bizier said:


> and an approx 1.078 (*ahem!*).



What gravity were you going for?


No worries about the mild. Would like to have a taste, but not worried if you've drunk them all. :lol:


----------



## Bizier (29/6/09)

Stuster said:


> What gravity were you going for?



I was going for 1.078... but I did not measure, we were very merry and then some. I know it is lax but I think everything was in the ballpark give or take a few points.




Stuster said:


> No worries about the mild. Would like to have a taste, but not worried if you've drunk them all. :lol:



Mild is a style that does not last in my home, but I am doing a dry July, so I might put one aside for you Stu.


----------



## Bizier (5/7/09)

OK if the hydro sample is anything to go by... this IPA is going to pack a wallop.


----------



## tdack (5/7/09)

So is it all a goer for the 25th?

Are we going to all pitch in and bring food? Should we bring a spare gas bottle, remember the last time :blink: 

Is there still going to be a brew session? How can I contribute so I can take home some sweet, sweet, liquor (I have a nice empty 10L cube thingy)?

I'm happy to provide transport from around the Northern Beaches if people need it, I can probably even get SWMBO to be the designated driver.


----------



## white.grant (5/7/09)

Where's the case swap Nazi when you need him?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (6/7/09)

Grantw said:


> Where's the case swap Nazi when you need him?




I'm here !!!

We need Retsamhsam to confirm some details about his place - his missus is due about now to have a baby so he may be preoccupied at the moment ! I was hoping to do a bit of a brew there for the sake of it so that's still on the cards. Again, more info as we get closer. Ret lives at Colyton and we will use the same park as last time as a fallback if his place becomes unavailable. 

More details as we get them !


----------



## barls (6/7/09)

ill check with the swimbo but i cant see any problem with falling back to my place if we have to. ill ask when she gets home.


----------



## RetsamHsam (7/7/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> I'm here !!!
> 
> We need Retsamhsam to confirm some details about his place - his missus is due about now to have a baby so he may be preoccupied at the moment ! I was hoping to do a bit of a brew there for the sake of it so that's still on the cards. Again, more info as we get closer. Ret lives at Colyton and we will use the same park as last time as a fallback if his place becomes unavailable.
> 
> More details as we get them !



OK guys, time has managed to get away from me with the new baby in june and all, but the 25 th is still good for me... 

We probably should get a list giong as to who is bringing what. Gas will only be a problem if we end up doing a brew, as I only have the one bottle. My brewing equipment consists of a 60L stock pot and a 55L mash tun and I can generally squeeze out 40L of 1.050 wort at the most, so I'm not sure how many people will be able to take wort home, let me know what you guys want to do.

Acouple of things that spring to mind:

Meat
Salad
Glassware (I remember Fatz having some glassware which might be suitable). If not I can pick up some plastic cups, as long as people don't mind drinking out of plastic.
I have afew brews on tap at the moment but nothing that I am overly happy with, so if someone wants to bring a keg of something or if afew people want to bring some half kegs it would be good.
Bread rolls
Paper plates
Plastic cutlery

We will need to confirm how many people are attending to determine how much meat and salad we need. Feel free to add anything you can think of.


----------



## barls (7/7/09)

ill be there. i think the easiest way with the meat is for everyone to bring a bit. im happy to bring the onion and a small keg of something.


----------



## tdack (7/7/09)

There's about 21 on the list, I don't think everyone can make it though. Here's a bit of a list.

I'd be interested in watching/helping a proper AG batch get made and I'm more than happy to contribute whatever is required towards it. For me a specific recipe isn't that important, it's more about learning the techniques.


Stuff to Bring to RetsamHsam ....

*Eating*

Troy ... 1.5 kg Snags
.......... 1.5 kg rissoles/hamburgers
.......... 1.5 kg sandwich steaks
.......... 1 kg onions - cut up
.......... 1 x Salad - Green
.......... 1 x Salad - Spud
.......... 1 x Salad - other (whoever had the fancy one with the figs ... that was a cracker!)
.......... 2 x loaves bread
.......... 2 dozen bread rolls
.......... 1 x Bottle BBQ & Tomatoe Sauce
.......... Glassware
.......... Paper plates & plastic cutlery

*Brewing*

Troy ... 1 x gas bottle (4.5kg) - It's still pretty full, happy to bring it along
.......... ?? kg of Grain
.......... ?? grams of Hops


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/7/09)

There's about 21 on the list, I don't think everyone can make it though. Here's a bit of a list.


Stuff to Bring to RetsamHsam ....

*Eating*

Troy ... 1.5 kg Snags
.......... 1.5 kg rissoles/hamburgers
.......... 1.5 kg sandwich steaks
.......... 1 kg onions - cut up
.......... 1 x Salad - Green
.......... 1 x Salad - Spud
.......... 1 x Salad - other (whoever had the fancy one with the figs ... that was a cracker!)
.......... 2 x loaves bread
.......... 2 dozen bread rolls
FGZ.......... 1 x Bottle BBQ & Tomatoe Sauce
FGZ.......... Glassware 
FGZ.......... Paper plates & plastic cutlery
plenty of all three left over from last swap !

*Brewing*

Troy ... 1 x gas bottle (4.5kg) - It's still pretty full, happy to bring it along
.......... ?? kg of Grain
FGZ.......... ?? grams of Hops (got way too much of the stuff)
I was thinking of a BIAB as never done one .. your garage still good for that Ret ? I've a proper BIAB bag. Reckon the new boys like Troy can take home the wort.


----------



## RetsamHsam (7/7/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> There's about 21 on the list, I don't think everyone can make it though. Here's a bit of a list.
> 
> 
> Stuff to Bring to RetsamHsam ....
> ...



Garage should be good for it.. Someone will need to donate a BIAB bag to the cause though..


----------



## barls (7/7/09)

Stuff to Bring to RetsamHsam ....

Eating

Troy ... 1.5 kg Snags
barls... 1.5 kg rissoles/hamburgers
.......... 1.5 kg sandwich steaks
Barls... 1 kg onions - cut up
.......... 1 x Salad - Green
.......... 1 x Salad - Spud
.......... 1 x Salad - other (whoever had the fancy one with the figs ... that was a cracker!)
.......... 2 x loaves bread
.......... 2 dozen bread rolls
FGZ.......... 1 x Bottle BBQ & Tomatoe Sauce
FGZ.......... Glassware 
FGZ.......... Paper plates & plastic cutlery
plenty of all three left over from last swap !

Brewing

Troy ... 1 x gas bottle (4.5kg) - It's still pretty full, happy to bring it along
.......... ?? kg of Grain
FGZ.......... ?? grams of Hops (got way too much of the stuff)
I was thinking of a BIAB as never done one .. your garage still good for that Ret ? I've a proper BIAB bag. Reckon the new boys like Troy can take home the wort. 
im happy to brew as well. if you need any gear ive got a few things like 55L mash tun,urn and 70L pot


----------



## white.grant (7/7/09)

Stuff to Bring to RetsamHsam ....

Eating

Troy ... 1.5 kg Snags
barls... 1.5 kg rissoles/hamburgers
.......... 1.5 kg sandwich steaks
Barls... 1 kg onions - cut up
.......... 1 x Salad - Green
.......... 1 x Salad - Spud
.......... 1 x Salad - other (whoever had the fancy one with the figs ... that was a cracker!)
Grantw...... 2 x loaves bread
Grantw...... 2 dozen bread rolls
FGZ.......... 1 x Bottle BBQ & Tomatoe Sauce
FGZ.......... Glassware 
FGZ.......... Paper plates & plastic cutlery
plenty of all three left over from last swap !

Brewing

Troy ... 1 x gas bottle (4.5kg) - It's still pretty full, happy to bring it along
.......... ?? kg of Grain
FGZ.......... ?? grams of Hops (got way too much of the stuff)
I was thinking of a BIAB as never done one .. your garage still good for that Ret ? I've a proper BIAB bag. Reckon the new boys like Troy can take home the wort. 
im happy to brew as well. if you need any gear ive got a few things like 55L mash tun,urn and 70L pot


----------



## Gulpa (7/7/09)

Stuff to Bring to RetsamHsam ....

Eating

Troy ... 1.5 kg Snags
barls... 1.5 kg rissoles/hamburgers
.......... 1.5 kg sandwich steaks
Barls... 1 kg onions - cut up
.......... 1 x Salad - Green
Gulpa.. 1 x Salad - Spud
.......... 1 x Salad - other (whoever had the fancy one with the figs ... that was a cracker!)
Grantw...... 2 x loaves bread
Grantw...... 2 dozen bread rolls
FGZ.......... 1 x Bottle BBQ & Tomatoe Sauce
FGZ.......... Glassware 
FGZ.......... Paper plates & plastic cutlery
plenty of all three left over from last swap !

Brewing

Troy ... 1 x gas bottle (4.5kg) - It's still pretty full, happy to bring it along
.......... ?? kg of Grain
FGZ.......... ?? grams of Hops (got way too much of the stuff)
I was thinking of a BIAB as never done one .. your garage still good for that Ret ? I've a proper BIAB bag. Reckon the new boys like Troy can take home the wort. 
im happy to brew as well. if you need any gear ive got a few things like 55L mash tun,urn and 70L pot


----------



## Bizier (7/7/09)

Stuff to Bring to RetsamHsam ....

Eating

Troy ... 1.5 kg Snags
barls... 1.5 kg rissoles/hamburgers
.......... 1.5 kg sandwich steaks
Barls... 1 kg onions - cut up
.......... 1 x Salad - Green
.......... 1 x Salad - Spud
Bizier.. 1 x Salad - other (ha.. other)
Grantw...... 2 x loaves bread
Grantw...... 2 dozen bread rolls
FGZ.......... 1 x Bottle BBQ & Tomato Sauce
FGZ.......... Glassware
FGZ.......... Paper plates & plastic cutlery
plenty of all three left over from last swap !

Brewing

Troy ... 1 x gas bottle (4.5kg) - It's still pretty full, happy to bring it along
.......... ?? kg of Grain
FGZ.......... ?? grams of Hops (got way too much of the stuff)
I was thinking of a BIAB as never done one .. your garage still good for that Ret ? I've a proper BIAB bag. Reckon the new boys like Troy can take home the wort.
im happy to brew as well. if you need any gear ive got a few things like 55L mash tun,urn and 70L pot 

Bizier: I have a 100L pot with pickup & valve which I can fit my spiral & reg inside, I will check if I can get it there. Provided there is something to hang the bag from we can push it to a 70L-ish batch maybe. Maybe a low gravity beer mashed high?


----------



## RetsamHsam (7/7/09)

Bizier said:


> Bizier: I have a 100L pot with pickup & valve which I can fit my spiral & reg inside, I will check if I can get it there. Provided there is something to hang the bag from we can push it to a 70L-ish batch maybe. Maybe a low gravity beer mashed high?



Sounds like a good idea. I have a Rambo burner which would probably have enough grunt to get 90L boiling rapidly, but if you bring the burner along we could use my pot as a dedicated HLT (If we can't obtain a BIAB bag that is).


----------



## Gulpa (8/7/09)

And again. 

Stuff to Bring to RetsamHsam ....

Eating

Troy ... 1.5 kg Snags
barls... 1.5 kg rissoles/hamburgers
.......... 1.5 kg sandwich steaks
Barls... 1 kg onions - cut up
.......... 1 x Salad - Green
Gulpa.. 1 x Salad - Spud
Bizier.. 1 x Salad - other (ha.. other)
Grantw...... 2 x loaves bread
Grantw...... 2 dozen bread rolls
FGZ.......... 1 x Bottle BBQ & Tomato Sauce
FGZ.......... Glassware
FGZ.......... Paper plates & plastic cutlery
plenty of all three left over from last swap !

Brewing

Troy ... 1 x gas bottle (4.5kg) - It's still pretty full, happy to bring it along
.......... ?? kg of Grain
FGZ.......... ?? grams of Hops (got way too much of the stuff)
I was thinking of a BIAB as never done one .. your garage still good for that Ret ? I've a proper BIAB bag. Reckon the new boys like Troy can take home the wort.
im happy to brew as well. if you need any gear ive got a few things like 55L mash tun,urn and 70L pot 

Bizier: I have a 100L pot with pickup & valve which I can fit my spiral & reg inside, I will check if I can get it there. Provided there is something to hang the bag from we can push it to a 70L-ish batch maybe. Maybe a low gravity beer mashed high?


----------



## Cortez The Killer (8/7/09)

Bottled mine last night 

Memories of why I bought a keg system came flooding back

Cheers


----------



## Josh (8/7/09)

I won't be there, but I will leave a bottle of Ordinary Bitter and Belgian Pale Ale with Rets for tasting on the day.


----------



## Muggus (8/7/09)

Looks like I won't be able to make it to the day this time around again lads, sporting commitments.
I'll throw in a few extra longies of random brews to fill up my 2 crates worth...i'm sure they'll find a good home.


----------



## Vitalstatistix (8/7/09)

Eating

Troy ... 1.5 kg Snags
barls... 1.5 kg rissoles/hamburgers
andrew.gaul... 1.5 kg sandwich steaks
Barls... 1 kg onions - cut up
.......... 1 x Salad - Green
Gulpa.. 1 x Salad - Spud
Bizier.. 1 x Salad - other (ha.. other)
Grantw...... 2 x loaves bread
Grantw...... 2 dozen bread rolls
FGZ.......... 1 x Bottle BBQ & Tomato Sauce
FGZ.......... Glassware
FGZ.......... Paper plates & plastic cutlery
plenty of all three left over from last swap !

Brewing

Troy ... 1 x gas bottle (4.5kg) - It's still pretty full, happy to bring it along
.......... ?? kg of Grain
FGZ.......... ?? grams of Hops (got way too much of the stuff)
I was thinking of a BIAB as never done one .. your garage still good for that Ret ? I've a proper BIAB bag. Reckon the new boys like Troy can take home the wort.
im happy to brew as well. if you need any gear ive got a few things like 55L mash tun,urn and 70L pot 

Bizier: I have a 100L pot with pickup & valve which I can fit my spiral & reg inside, I will check if I can get it there. Provided there is something to hang the bag from we can push it to a 70L-ish batch maybe. Maybe a low gravity beer mashed high?


----------



## Bizier (8/7/09)

Eating

Troy ... 1.5 kg Snags
barls... 1.5 kg rissoles/hamburgers
andrew.gaul... 1.5 kg sandwich steaks
Barls... 1 kg onions - cut up
.......... 1 x Salad - Green
Gulpa.. 1 x Salad - Spud
Bizier.. 1 x Salad - other (ha.. other)
Grantw...... 2 x loaves bread
Grantw...... 2 dozen bread rolls
FGZ.......... 1 x Bottle BBQ & Tomato Sauce
FGZ.......... Glassware
FGZ.......... Paper plates & plastic cutlery
plenty of all three left over from last swap !


Brewing

Troy ... 1 x gas bottle (4.5kg) - It's still pretty full, happy to bring it along
.......... ?? kg of Grain
FGZ.......... ?? grams of Hops (got way too much of the stuff)
I was thinking of a BIAB as never done one .. your garage still good for that Ret ? I've a proper BIAB bag. Reckon the new boys like Troy can take home the wort.
im happy to brew as well. if you need any gear ive got a few things like 55L mash tun,urn and 70L pot 
Bizier........ Brining 100L pot with pickup & valve + spiral & reg + large BIAB bag.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/7/09)

Looking good for the swap. Seems like a few blokes can't make the day so they will organise someone to transport their beers for them. If anyone is struggling to find someone to do this, say now and organise early !

You Sydney blokes, anyone going anywhere near Petersham ? Left a sack with 9kg of grain at Pollux's place that I'd really appreciate someone collecting for me and taking to the swap. Anyone close to there ?


----------



## Vitalstatistix (13/7/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> You Sydney blokes, anyone going anywhere near Petersham ? Left a sack with 9kg of grain at Pollux's place that I'd really appreciate someone collecting for me and taking to the swap. Anyone close to there ?



Can do mate. Not too far from my joint.


----------



## syd_03 (13/7/09)

Well mine went down last night, better late than never though.

Looks like I'll be bottling the night before the swap.


----------



## syd_03 (13/7/09)

What other sorta food do people want? Perhaps some kebabs?

Brewing wise, I have no equipment, but if somebody has a recipe sorted I'd happily purchace some ingredients in return for some wort.

Cheers Jason.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/7/09)

syd_03 said:


> What other sorta food do people want? Perhaps some kebabs?
> 
> 
> LOVE KEBABS .. well, meat in general.
> ...




Cheers Jason, but easier if I bring up the ingredients - two bulk buys and really I got more grains & hops than is healthy :icon_drunk: Don't forget this is an official Australia Big Brewing Day Event, so a couple of gold coins in the tin is welcome.

Anyone have any special ideas for a recipe ? Otherwise a bog standard altbier / EPA / APA sounds easiest. 

40% Munich malt 40% pilsner 10% wheat 10% crystals, noble or american hops .. say 30IBUs. You ferment either with an ale or lager. Easy drinker. Any improvements ?

We'll let you and a few other "noobies" do the brewing and take home the wort whilst us old farts drink beer and bullshit a lot !


----------



## RetsamHsam (14/7/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Cheers Jason, but easier if I bring up the ingredients - two bulk buys and really I got more grains & hops than is healthy :icon_drunk: Don't forget this is an official Australia Big Brewing Day Event, so a couple of gold coins in the tin is welcome.
> 
> Anyone have any special ideas for a recipe ? Otherwise a bog standard altbier / EPA / APA sounds easiest.
> 
> ...



APA to about 1.045 sounds good, what kind of hops have you got?


----------



## RetsamHsam (14/7/09)

syd_03 said:


> What other sorta food do people want? Perhaps some kebabs?
> 
> Brewing wise, I have no equipment, but if somebody has a recipe sorted I'd happily purchace some ingredients in return for some wort.
> 
> Cheers Jason.



Those chicken kebabs always go down well!!


----------



## jonw (14/7/09)

syd_03 said:


> Well mine went down last night, better late than never though.
> 
> Looks like I'll be bottling the night before the swap.



Brewed mine yesterday, and will pitch tonight. Looks like I'll be bottling on the morning of the swap!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/7/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> APA to about 1.045 sounds good, what kind of hops have you got?




500g of Tettnanger ! 250g of Cascade and EKG. Mobs of other types . Your house, your choice. Noble Hops, Americans or English hops ? Good grain base there to take a far bit of hops - could take up to 50/60IBU easily too ! 

Actually, with no chill, we could add a base bittering hop and let anyone taking home a cube to add their own aroma hops !


----------



## Bizier (14/7/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> 500g of Tettnanger ! 250g of Cascade and EKG. Mobs of other types . Your house, your choice. Noble Hops, Americans or English hops ? Good grain base there to take a far bit of hops - could take up to 50/60IBU easily too !
> 
> Actually, with no chill, we could add a base bittering hop and let anyone taking home a cube to add their own aroma hops !



Or everyone could test the various cube additions as a 20min flavour additions? And then dry hop 

I am happy that my kettle is going to be used for a Big Brew day event. I also suggest that any non-mashing brewers have to take the wort to ferment and also play a part in the brewing.


----------



## barls (14/7/09)

how many cubes we looking at? do we need more gear??


----------



## gibbocore (14/7/09)

i'll be doing a drive by, sorry guys.

Have mine all bottles and conditioned though and ready to drink.


----------



## Insight (14/7/09)

Eating

Troy ... 1.5 kg Snags
barls... 1.5 kg rissoles/hamburgers
andrew.gaul... 1.5 kg sandwich steaks
Barls... 1 kg onions - cut up
Insight 1 x Salad - Spinach, Roast Pumpkin & Feta
Gulpa.. 1 x Salad - Spud
Bizier.. 1 x Salad - other (ha.. other)
Grantw...... 2 x loaves bread
Grantw...... 2 dozen bread rolls
FGZ.......... 1 x Bottle BBQ & Tomato Sauce
FGZ.......... Glassware
FGZ.......... Paper plates & plastic cutlery
plenty of all three left over from last swap !


Brewing

Troy ... 1 x gas bottle (4.5kg) - It's still pretty full, happy to bring it along
.......... ?? kg of Grain
FGZ.......... ?? grams of Hops (got way too much of the stuff)
I was thinking of a BIAB as never done one .. your garage still good for that Ret ? I've a proper BIAB bag. Reckon the new boys like Troy can take home the wort.
im happy to brew as well. if you need any gear ive got a few things like 55L mash tun,urn and 70L pot 
Bizier........ Brining 100L pot with pickup & valve + spiral & reg + large BIAB bag.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (15/7/09)

how many cubes we looking at? 


Barls ...I've got a few things like 55L mash tun,urn and 70L pot 

Bizier........ Bringing 100L pot with pickup & valve + spiral & reg + large BIAB bag.

Retsamhsam... what you got there again ??

If we have three units working, that will mean around 200 litres or so .. that will mean everyone who attends gets a cube's worth (remembering not all swappers will be there) plus a couple to spare. 

If the equipment guys need gas bottles or anything else, put it down.

I've got a BIAB bag and a shiny stainless mash paddle I can bring too ! Plus an electric urn (40l) or a keg / boiler with electric element.


----------



## RetsamHsam (15/7/09)

Barls ...I've got a few things like 55L mash tun,urn and 70L pot 

Bizier........ Bringing 100L pot with pickup & valve + spiral & reg + large BIAB bag.

Retsamhsam... 55L Esky/Tun & 60L HLT/Boiler

If we have three units working, that will mean around 200 litres or so .. that will mean everyone who attends gets a cube's worth (remembering not all swappers will be there) plus a couple to spare. 

If the equipment guys need gas bottles or anything else, put it down.

I've got a BIAB bag and a shiny stainless mash paddle I can bring too ! Plus an electric urn (40l) or a keg / boiler with electric element.

Rets - I only have one gas bottle which will probably be put to use on the rambo burner, so we will need at least one extra gas bottle for the barbeque.

Hops: Cascade would be good it has been a while since I have used it exclusively. Do you (or anyone else) have any NZ hops that we could possibly try?

Fatz - If we are looking at brewing 200L are you still happy to supply all of the grain, or should we split this up??


----------



## Fatgodzilla (15/7/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> Rets - I only have one gas bottle which will probably be put to use on the rambo burner, so we will need at least one extra gas bottle for the barbeque.
> 
> Hops: Cascade would be good it has been a while since I have used it exclusively. Do you (or anyone else) have any NZ hops that we could possibly try?
> 
> Fatz - If we are looking at brewing 200L are you still happy to supply all of the grain, or should we split this up??




I was fine on the grain till it morphed from 50l to about 200l. May need to do something about this .....

Figure 200 litres is about 30-40 kg of grain depending on efficiencies ! I'll supply 15kg of grain (Munich & Pilsner) which will do me a a favour & get rid of my "aged" grain and everyone else organise to bring other grain & crystal. 

Same with hops - got some "old" cascade I'm happy to rid myself of (200g). You guys can supply the rest.

Not being overly generous here- just badly overstocked so need to de stock so I can brew something different !


So Barls - 60 litres of what ? Bizier - 90litres of what ? Ret - 50l of IPA (?)


----------



## Gulpa (15/7/09)

Hi FGZ, Rets,

Cross my name of the list for a cube. Not sure I can manage it at this stage.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## white.grant (15/7/09)

Gulpa said:


> Hi FGZ, Rets,
> 
> Cross my name of the list for a cube. Not sure I can manage it at this stage.
> 
> ...



+1, I've got a bad case of fermentation block at the moment so don't have the capacity. 

Am still happy to hang around drink beer and talk shit all day however.

cheers

grant


----------



## barls (15/7/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> Barls ...I've got a few things like 55L mash tun,urn and 70L pot also have a spiral burner and spare gas bottle.
> 
> Bizier........ Bringing 100L pot with pickup & valve + spiral & reg + large BIAB bag.
> 
> ...


all we need is a recipe and then we can start to figure out what everyone has and can bring


----------



## barls (15/7/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> Barls ...I've got a few things like 55L mash tun,urn and 70L pot also have a spiral burner and spare gas bottle.
> 
> Bizier........ Bringing 100L pot with pickup & valve + spiral & reg + large BIAB bag.
> 
> ...


all we need is a recipe and then we can start to figure out what everyone has and can bring


----------



## Bizier (15/7/09)

Raining on the parade here, I am not sure I can manage a cube either.

I would also not count on 90L from a 100L kettle, especially with BIAB...

I was happy to let any newer brewers play and get some sweet sweet wort. Jason, this means you. I will just roll with whatever people want to brew.

How about an American Brown Ale?


----------



## Insight (15/7/09)

I'm in the same boat guys, not looking for any wort from the day but happy to hang around for a couple hours. I presume there are some that will have more constraints on their time. FGZ, as Mr Nazi could you put together an itinerary with Ret for those that need to do the swap then bolt?

eg. 

10am Brew kit arrives and assembled
10.30am dough in for those interested
11am swap takes place, all beers to be present
11.30am sparge
12pm lunch
12.30pm boil begins 
etc.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (16/7/09)

Insight said:


> I'm in the same boat guys, not looking for any wort from the day but happy to hang around for a couple hours. I presume there are some that will have more constraints on their time. FGZ, as Mr Nazi could you put together an itinerary with Ret for those that need to do the swap then bolt?
> 
> eg.
> 
> ...




Sounds good so far .. why improve on a perfect plan !

Don't panic too much about the cubes - we may set a few cubes aside to ferment as a "Case Swap July 2009" brew which we can consume at a future time.


Is there anyone who can't be at Ret's place in western Sydney by 11.00am ?


----------



## RetsamHsam (16/7/09)

Recipe below for an American Amber on my system if we end up using it.. Does anyone have any Galena

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Munich Malt - 10L (19.7 EBC) Grain 40.0 % 
5.00 kg Pilsener (Galaxy Malt) (3.9 EBC) Grain 40.0 % 
1.50 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 12.0 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 8.0 % 
30.00 gm Galena [13.00%] (60 min) Hops 18.9 IBU 
40.00 gm Cascade [6.80%] (15 min) Hops 6.6 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [6.80%] (10 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [6.80%] (5 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [6.80%] (1 min) Hops 0.4 IBU 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.057 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.5 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.6 % 
Bitterness: 31.5 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 28.2 EBC Color: Color


----------



## Gulpa (16/7/09)

Looks pretty tasty Rets.



RetsamHsam said:


> Recipe below for an American Amber on my system if we end up using it.. Does anyone have any Galena
> 
> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 5.00 kg Munich Malt - 10L (19.7 EBC) Grain 40.0 %
> ...


----------



## nifty (16/7/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Sounds good so far .. why improve on a perfect plan !
> 
> Don't panic too much about the cubes - we may set a few cubes aside to ferment as a "Case Swap July 2009" brew which we can consume at a future time.
> 
> ...



I'm away Friday but should be back Saturday morning, but I can't guarantee it. 

I'll see if I can tee up a delivery during the week with RetsamHsam.

cheers

steve


----------



## barls (16/7/09)

looks good rets, ive got some pilsner malt i can bring.


----------



## tdack (16/7/09)

Holy Snapping Duck Shit Batman!!! 200 litres!!

I'd be happy if I could get my wee 10L cube filled.

Honestly, if there isn't enough interest in actually making a batch and everyone would rather drink the results, I'm perfectly happy with that. I only mentioned it as there was talk at the last swap of making a batch.

But if drinking is what the masses want, then I'll help there!

Cheers :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Josh (17/7/09)

Most of the talk at the last swap was a BIAB demonstration for those who haven't seen it and for the non-AG brewers to see how easily you can make the switch.


----------



## barls (17/7/09)

how about a split batch with one being biab and the other being normal ag.
just a idea then we could compare the two at a later date.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (17/7/09)

barls said:


> how about a split batch with one being biab and the other being normal ag.
> just a idea then we could compare the two at a later date.




sounds a reasonable plan if we can pull it off !

When too much wort is never enough !


----------



## Gulpa (17/7/09)

barls said:


> how about a split batch with one being biab and the other being normal ag.
> just a idea then we could compare the two at a later date.



That would be an interesting comparison.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Bizier (17/7/09)

OK, so 2 brews with the same recipe & boil shedule?
Can I re-suggest cube additions if we are going an aromatic style?


----------



## tdack (18/7/09)

Well, since I am interested in both the process and some of the results, please let me know what you would like me to contribute, $$ or grain or hops I'm happy to get any of them, just let me know what.

Thanks!


----------



## Gulpa (18/7/09)

probably should look at using the same yeast as well. Something neutral like us05.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## gruntus (19/7/09)

It looks like I'm out.....my wife & new baby ( :icon_chickcheers: ) could not wait until after the swap....they just don't understand  

I have my swap ready to go and hopefully I can get one of Nth Beaches brewers to bring my crates along for the big swap.


----------



## Gulpa (19/7/09)

Gruntus said:


> It looks like I'm out.....my wife & new baby ( :icon_chickcheers: ) could not wait until after the swap....they just don't understand
> 
> I have my swap ready to go and hopefully I can get one of Nth Beaches brewers to bring my crates along for the big swap.



Congrats Grant. I hope all is well.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Bizier (19/7/09)

Again, congrats on the new one Grant.


----------



## barls (19/7/09)

yeah mate congrates on the new addition to the family.
ive got to duck up the coast for a family emergency but should be back for saturday. see you all there. ive got a couple of bottles of different things including a bottle of my smoked schwatz off tap.


----------



## gruntus (19/7/09)

Thanks guys.....All is well on the baby/wife front.....hope you all have a great day.

How many longies are needed.....if its less than 24 then I might use my TTL....Gruntus Landlordian.


----------



## Vitalstatistix (20/7/09)

Congrats on the little one Grant!
:icon_cheers: 

AG.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (20/7/09)

Gruntus said:


> Thanks guys.....All is well on the baby/wife front.....hope you all have a great day.
> 
> How many longies are needed.....if its less than 24 then I might use my TTL....Gruntus Landlordian.




21 names down so 21 official in the swap.

Side bar swaps strictly between attending members or unless organised prior to the swap (particularly for non attending swappers).

The TTL sounds like its in Grant !

IF YOU ARE NOT GOING GO TO WIKI AND PUT DOWN THE NAME OF THE PERSON BRINGING YOUR BEER !!!

This will help us on the day if someone is late .. we'll know who'se bringing what !


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/7/09)

Getting close now !!!!!

Troy ... 1.5 kg Snags
barls... 1.5 kg rissoles/hamburgers
andrew.gaul... 1.5 kg sandwich steaks
Barls... 1 kg onions - cut up
Insight 1 x Salad - Spinach, Roast Pumpkin & Feta
Gulpa.. 1 x Salad - Spud
Bizier.. 1 x Salad - other (ha.. other)
Grantw...... 2 x loaves bread
Grantw...... 2 dozen bread rolls
FGZ.......... 1 x Bottle BBQ & Tomato Sauce
FGZ.......... Glassware
FGZ.......... Paper plates & plastic cutlery
plenty of all three left over from last swap !


Brewing

Troy ... 1 x gas bottle (4.5kg) - It's still pretty full, happy to bring it along

Barls ...I've got a few things like 55L mash tun,urn and 70L pot 

Bizier........ Bringing 100L pot with pickup & valve + spiral & reg + large BIAB bag.

Retsamhsam... 55L Esky/Tun & 60L HLT/Boiler

I'll bring a fair bit of grains up - if people bring some along too we'll work out the recipes on the day (too hard to do in advance). Same with hops - will bring a mob of cascade and tettnanger.

Don't panic on how much we brew - sounds like everyone who brings a cube can get some home.

Address needed.


----------



## RetsamHsam (22/7/09)

Hi Guys,

Are we sticking with the itinerary quoted before with people arriving from 11am onwards? 

FGZ - Are you going to crack your grain or do you want to do it at my place? Just thinking, if you are planning on cracking before hand it might be a good idea to set the recipe before the day. Have we got an idea of how many litres we are going to pump out??

I took delivery of the first case last night and another will arrive tonight.. so it sure is getting close.

Address: 12 Rebecca Street, Colyton


----------



## Josh (22/7/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> 21 names down so 21 official in the swap.


Sounds good. I've got 28 bottles so I'll have a few left over for myself.




Fatgodzilla said:


> Side bar swaps strictly between attending members or unless organised prior to the swap (particularly for non attending swappers).


I've got a few bottles each of California Common and Ordinary Bitter that I wouldn't mind swapping.

I am dropping my beers off at Rets place tonight.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/7/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Are we sticking with the itinerary quoted before with people arriving from 11am onwards?
> 
> ...




Crack grain at your place that way we can make up a recipe on the spot. You got a motorised mill or we using manpower ? Do you need my barley crusher (with hand crank ?)



Unless it doesn't suityou or family, 11.00am onwards sounds okay.


----------



## RetsamHsam (22/7/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Crack grain at your place that way we can make up a recipe on the spot. You got a motorised mill or we using manpower ? Do you need my barley crusher (with hand crank ?)
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it doesn't suityou or family, 11.00am onwards sounds okay.



My mill is motorised but will need someone to hold the drill <_< I have a fair bit of grain on hand aswell if we are short on anything. Does anyone have any Pacific Jade or Galaxy hops they can bring along? I am keen to try one of the two...

11am start sound good.


----------



## RetsamHsam (23/7/09)

I placed an order today for some hops, so we will have sticklebract, pacific jade, motueka, and nz cascade! 
I just remembered today that my scales died on me last weekend, so if someone has a set they can bring along it would certainly help..


----------



## white.grant (23/7/09)

How are you off for seating Rets? Should we each bring a folding chair?

cheers

grant


----------



## Bizier (23/7/09)

I have crack scales I can bring.


----------



## barls (23/7/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Getting close now !!!!!
> 
> Troy ... 1.5 kg Snags
> barls... 1.5 kg rissoles/hamburgers
> ...


just checking that i need my full set up, ie mash tun, 70L pot, urn, burner and gas bottle for the brew day. ive got a 5kg of pils malt that ill bring with me and ive also got stu's case.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (24/7/09)

barls said:


> just checking that i need my full set up, ie mash tun, 70L pot, urn, burner and gas bottle for the brew day. ive got a 5kg of pils malt that ill bring with me and ive also got stu's case.




If you got room in the car, bring it along ! Better to have too much gear and decided not to brew rather than not have it and feel pissed off ! One sleep to go !


----------



## barls (24/7/09)

ok ill pack up what i can then


----------



## gibbocore (24/7/09)

see y'all at 11!


----------



## jonw (24/7/09)

Insight's bringing my case along (Thanks Ben.) I'll have 28 longies of American Brown, so if anybody wants a swap on the side, I'll leave it to their discretion.


----------



## Gulpa (24/7/09)

Bizier said:


> I have crack scales I can bring.



If we are making crack beer, perhaps I will take a cube after all.


----------



## monkeybusiness (24/7/09)

Last minute acceptance of the fact that I am part of a soccer team has forced me to bow out for the day.  

FGZ will be bringing my case up on his epic journey. (thanks again FGZ)

Have a top day guys.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (24/7/09)

I'll be there at 11 

Will pick up some nibblies in the morning

Cheers

Edit: Can everyone update the wiki with what they made and a ready to drink date

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=82


----------



## Gulpa (24/7/09)

Ill be there for 11. Im bringing Muggus beer as well. Probably not stay all arvo as I dont have a driver.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## gibbocore (24/7/09)

wiki updated. Mines been brewed and sitting there around for a month or so now, its ready to drink whenever, but obviously a few days in the fridge to re-assemble the yeast cake would be best.


----------



## Fents (24/7/09)

have fun boys, get sideways and take photos! :chug:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (24/7/09)

Fents said:


> have fun boys, get sideways and take photos! :chug:




Will have fun, sadly most of us have a long drive home so won't drink too much and we are ugly ..but we'll post some photos of the brewing, to be sure, to be sure.Tah Fents :beerbang:


Upgrade the wiki boys !

A - G , still right to get that sack of grain off Pollux ?


----------



## RetsamHsam (24/7/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> A - G , still right to get that sack of grain off Pollux ?



Hmmm... He may have already picked it up. 

I was there the other day and didn't see any sad sacks laying around...


Bizier

These crack scales, what is the maximum weight you can measure?


----------



## Vitalstatistix (24/7/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> A - G , still right to get that sack of grain off Pollux ?


sorry mate, forgot to give you the update. All good. I got it.

I am driving and on call for work so wont be drinking much at all.


----------



## syd_03 (24/7/09)

Getting close now !!!!!

Troy ... 1.5 kg Snags
Syd_03... Kebabs, chicken and beef.
barls... 1.5 kg rissoles/hamburgers
andrew.gaul... 1.5 kg sandwich steaks
Barls... 1 kg onions - cut up
Insight 1 x Salad - Spinach, Roast Pumpkin & Feta
Gulpa.. 1 x Salad - Spud
Bizier.. 1 x Salad - other (ha.. other)
Grantw...... 2 x loaves bread
Grantw...... 2 dozen bread rolls
FGZ.......... 1 x Bottle BBQ & Tomato Sauce
FGZ.......... Glassware
FGZ.......... Paper plates & plastic cutlery
plenty of all three left over from last swap !


Brewing

Troy ... 1 x gas bottle (4.5kg) - It's still pretty full, happy to bring it along

Barls ...I've got a few things like 55L mash tun,urn and 70L pot 

Bizier........ Bringing 100L pot with pickup & valve + spiral & reg + large BIAB bag.

Retsamhsam... 55L Esky/Tun & 60L HLT/Boiler

I'll bring a fair bit of grains up - if people bring some along too we'll work out the recipes on the day (too hard to do in advance). Same with hops - will bring a mob of cascade and tettnanger.

Don't panic on how much we brew - sounds like everyone who brings a cube can get some home.

Address: 12 Rebecca Street, Colyton.




What if I dont have a cube, I forgot to buy one this week. I can get one tomorrow morning on the way. Do they need to be soaked or cleaned much to remove the plastic smell?

I also have Gruntus' beers for the swap.


----------



## Muggus (24/7/09)

Gulpa said:


> Ill be there for 11. Im bringing Muggus beer as well. Probably not stay all arvo as I dont have a driver.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew.


Many thanks once again Andrew! :icon_cheers: 

I chucked in an extra 3 longies of random beers, well pale ales, that people are welcome to drink or side-swap with. They're labeled, but i'll write them up on the Wiki.

Have a great day anyway lads! Looking forward to sampling some more tasty beverages!


----------



## Bizier (24/7/09)

Troy ... 1.5 kg Snags
Syd_03... Kebabs, chicken and beef.
barls... 1.5 kg rissoles/hamburgers
andrew.gaul... 1.5 kg sandwich steaks
Barls... 1 kg onions - cut up
Insight 1 x Salad - Spinach, Roast Pumpkin & Feta
Gulpa.. 1 x Salad - Spud
Bizier.. 1 x Salad - other (ha.. other)
Grantw...... 2 x loaves bread
Grantw...... 2 dozen bread rolls
FGZ.......... 1 x Bottle BBQ & Tomato Sauce
FGZ.......... Glassware
FGZ.......... Paper plates & plastic cutlery
plenty of all three left over from last swap !


Brewing

Troy ... 1 x gas bottle (4.5kg) - It's still pretty full, happy to bring it along

Barls ...I've got a few things like 55L mash tun,urn and 70L pot 

Bizier........ Bringing 100L pot with pickup & valve + spiral & reg + large BIAB bag. +2kg scales +300g "hop" scales.

Retsamhsam... 55L Esky/Tun & 60L HLT/Boiler

I'll bring a fair bit of grains up - if people bring some along too we'll work out the recipes on the day (too hard to do in advance). Same with hops - will bring a mob of cascade and tettnanger.

Don't panic on how much we brew - sounds like everyone who brings a cube can get some home.


----------



## RetsamHsam (24/7/09)

Was expecting the hops to arrive today but they did not...

I thought I would post my phone number in case anyone gets lost etc.

Phone Number: 0410317716


----------



## syd_03 (24/7/09)

syd_03 said:


> What if I dont have a cube, I forgot to buy one this week. I can get one tomorrow morning on the way. Do they need to be soaked or cleaned much to remove the plastic smell?



Just bumping to know if I should get one and give it a quick clean at Damiens or not bother.


----------



## white.grant (24/7/09)

syd_03 said:


> Just bumping to know if I should get one and give it a quick clean at Damien's or not bother.



You'll be fine if you buy one in the morning, they're food grade.

cheers

grant


----------



## RetsamHsam (24/7/09)

You could always swing past a HBS that sells fresh wort kits and see if they have any extras lying around. 

I picked up a fair few at $2 a pop


----------



## RetsamHsam (24/7/09)

I have a fair few chairs as well, so there shouldn't be any need to bring chairs along with you.


----------



## Bizier (24/7/09)

ED: My larger scales are 5kg for the record, not 2.

Hey Rets, do you have spare besser blocks or bricks by any chance? I only just thought that I need to raise the system up off the ground somehow.


----------



## Gulpa (24/7/09)

Had one of my swap beers tonight. Wiki updated. Im quite happy, nice citrus US hops. You can probably drink it now but it still needs a few weeks to finish carb and to balance.

Regards
Andrew.


----------



## RetsamHsam (24/7/09)

Bizier said:


> ED: My larger scales are 5kg for the record, not 2.
> 
> Hey Rets, do you have spare besser blocks or bricks by any chance? I only just thought that I need to raise the system up off the ground somehow.


yeah mate plenty of bricks.. barls just pm'd me and asked the same question


----------



## Bizier (24/7/09)

Cheers Rets, catch you all tomorrow.


----------



## syd_03 (25/7/09)

Well of to bed, catch you guys all tomorrow.

Finally got around to bottling my swap beer at around 1130 tonight((well last night now), just finished restoring the kitchen to it's former self after it looked like a bomb had hit it.

Had a taster from the fermenter and I am quite happy with the result, hoping it carbs up and condittions how I would like it to.

Hope you guys all enjoy it in around 4 weeks time.


----------



## Bizier (25/7/09)

Thanks everyone for a marvellous day, especially to Damo for being a ripper host. Cheers guys. I look forward to hearing how the cubes go... especially Fats' Simco Altbier.


----------



## syd_03 (25/7/09)

My thanks must also go to all the guys for letting me witness and participate in the two different styles of AG brewing.
And also to Damien for hosting and cooking the BBQ.

Glad the missus drove me; I got to indulge in some fantastic beers, although I got home and fell asleep on the lounge at around 730 for a two hour snooze.

Hope everyone enjoyed the day as much as I did and enjoyed my beers as much as I enjoyed theirs. Some guys did some cracker jobs on the salads it must be said (although I heard a rumour that one of the guys had his wife prepare his).

Thanks for the wort too guys, I'll update on the progress of the fermentations soon.
Looking forward to the tasting of the swap beers now.

Cheers Jason.


----------



## white.grant (26/7/09)

Yes a top day, thanks to Damien for hosting. Great to catch up with you all.

cheers

grant


----------



## barls (26/7/09)

had a ball there mate. thanks for having us all.


----------



## Gulpa (26/7/09)

Thanks again Damien. Looking forward to trying the beers.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (26/7/09)

Had a great day fellas

Thanks for hosting Damien 

Lunch was really tasty as were the beers sampled!

Can't wait to get stuck into the caseswap beers

Some photos attached 

Cheers


----------



## Vitalstatistix (27/7/09)

Yes I must agree,

Big thanks to Damien for being a great host and tops cook!
Thanks to everyone for a great day.
Looking forward to sample the swap beers and hearing how the cubes go too.


cheers,
AG.


----------



## Vitalstatistix (30/7/09)

Sorry for the delay but here are the beersmith recipies for the two brews.
View attachment Case_Swap_Recipes.bsm


Cheers,
AG.


----------



## tdack (16/8/09)

Well I just put both cubes into fermenters and pitched WLP-011 (Euro Ale) onto them.

Fatz Creation #1 (the lighter of the two) - OG 1.040 @ 10L
Fatz Creation #2 - OG 1.050 @ 15L - I added 5L of water, OG pre-dilute was 1.056.


----------



## barls (16/8/09)

andrew.gaul said:


> Sorry for the delay but here are the beersmith recipies for the two brews.
> View attachment 29299
> 
> 
> ...


any chance of getting the recipes in a different format say BeerXML or .rec
as my beer program doesnt recognize the format.


----------

